# Super strong subwoofer



## Gabriel (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't know if this belongs here or not, but it's a home audio subwoofer that they supposedly engineered themselves. It sounds like they took one long voice coil used dual opposed spiders and cones and mounted them together so they work in tandem. However one photo shows the CEO standing on the subwoofer cone itself when mounted in the enclosure! How can this work as the cone material one would think would have to be thick and heavy!
SonicFlare - Hi-Fi reviews, audio events, show coverage, photos and more Contest!


----------



## avhound (Sep 15, 2017)

five people will ever own one.
Looks like a air fryer cooker LOL!
Transducers can be had fairly reasonable,
and you'll think you're not in the kitchen.


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

*Then, like a Vegas stripper, the doughnut slides up and down the pole for serious excursion*

Love the descriptive! :laugh:


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

looks interesting. has a dual coil/ dual magnet assembly. not sure the point of this? you can put dual coils on the same former and then use the same magnet and create sound in the same way this does.

if they are trying to make a sub that cant bottom out because each coil kinda pushes or pulls and stops the cone from maxing out, then JBL already did this. (wish they would bring it back)


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Gabriel said:


> How can this work as the cone material one would think would have to be thick and heavy!


They use carbon fibre in an engineered design. It's not just slapped together.

So it turns out that, in essence, it is a modified geometry of the JBL DDD motor indeed, coupled with Morel-type outside-voice coil/inside magnet, together with a Cerwin Vega Stroker type of secondary center suspension. Pretty easy to see, at least to me.










It has a lot of potential. You can have a spider as wide as the cylinder itself. You can have huge diameter voice coils like the Morel's. You can lengthen the voice coils and simply space out the individual magnetic structures at the sole cost of the steel column in the middle (and perhaps some FEA analysis/R&D. As if the distortion-cancelling effect of that kind of magnetic circuit wasn't enough, you could install HUGE aluminum/copper flux demodulation rings that might work very well down in to the sub-bass region (where they typically aren't too effective), and HUGE they would need to be.

The center suspension might be problematic, as would be the very small surround if called upon to generate huge excursion. Overall, I like the functional theory behind it, just not the actual implementation. If the genius who conjured that motor geometry up worked on the suspension, I bet it could be implemented in a killer way.


----------



## JonWalter (Apr 21, 2018)

I remember going to my first party with a proper sound system. I was one of the first on the dance floor and the room had a quad setup, speakers in all four corners. The feel of a kick drum that makes your insides rise up and the air in your lungs push out is pretty unforgettable.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

JonWalter said:


> I remember going to my first party with a proper sound system. I was one of the first on the dance floor and the room had a quad setup, speakers in all four corners. The feel of a kick drum that makes your insides rise up and the air in your lungs push out is pretty unforgettable.


I know the feeling. our school had a dance one year (back in the early 90s) where the DJ had an 18" widowmaker on about 3k watts as part of his kit. made your heart skip beats, lol.


----------

